# Buying a new jobsite tablesaw



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the Bosch portable table saw. I advanced from the dewalt one to this. It is built very well, has a solid fence like it's big bro the 4100 and out specs the Dewalt in every other respect.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> For my small portable saw I'll stick with 10" RYOBI for 119.00$ and it rips up to 12":whistling





dibs16 said:


> I still use my small ryobi on occasion. It's so damn light, so I use a 8 1/4 blade and it cuts smooth. Only when loading up the ridgid ts 2400 is out of the question, it is a monster. Eventually I will replace the ryobi with the compact bosch or dewalt(which would be my first yellow tool )


I have the same little Ryobi for the same reasons you guys do. It has served me well for less then very accurate work. I love it for going to jobs where I need to rip small extention jambs and random small ripping. These jobs usally just have your standard 2 1/4" casing and 3 1/2" base and the trim is almost an after thought. It also has served me well for exterior trim work, siding and some random framing needs. 
Plus I have NO problems with just leaving it in the back of my truck no matter what the weather is. Rain, sleet, snow, it has seen it all. Little rust here and there, but still works fine and if it crapped out it would be more of an "aw shucks" kinda thing...

I keep going back and forth about dumping the Bosch 4100 for the new compact one, but I can't get over the small table size, infeed and outfeed wise. The large table makes it nice and stable....


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Ok Bosch GTS1031 owners, next question, how do is the stability of the saw, especially with larger pieces?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I use my rigid for more precise work. Also have a ryobi for general cutting / smaller jobs. Way lighter than rigid but not as accurate.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

alboston said:


> Get a Rousseau setup. I have mine with the Dewalt 745 which is fine for most of my work. I do wish I could use a dado though.


That's where the beauty of rack and pinion comes in.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

So far the stability of the saw is great, mind you I built a wider stand fir it that accommodates ripping large sheet goods. The saw is awesome.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CO762 said:


> That's where the beauty of rack and pinion comes in.



Or....have a saw that can use a dado stack. I am personally not a fan of the rack and pinion fence...I dislike the one at work...alot. Almost to the point of bringing in my Bosch so I didn't have to use it anymore.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

the "table" saw that has been getting a work out from me lately fits inside a systainer!

its so much easier, well when not alot needs to be cut. of corse a long list of cuts i will break out the dewalt.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TrackSaw for alot of the work is good,except when the list grows large.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

i will second a rosseua set up, with a cheap 100 dollar saw, rout out a place for your router and you have the ultimate set up imo

it's the best money i spent on a tool imo, rips upto 24''plus '' also and its very precise,,,,,,,,,,you just have to be careful they can get cluttered up haha

i have 4 saws that need stupid brushes or cords but its easier to just get a new saw,,i can't wait for the junkyard guy try and get those before i throw them into the pit hahaha,,, oh you wanted that lol


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Or....have a saw that can use a dado stack. I am personally not a fan of the rack and pinion fence...I dislike the one at work...alot. Almost to the point of bringing in my Bosch so I didn't have to use it anymore.


Then that's what you should do. If I'm helping out/working for someone else and I don't like his tools, I bring my own also. An often overlooked bennie of this is one can use a lot of different brands of tools.

I like being able to dado/groove w/o changing blades, but to each his own.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> i will second a rosseua set up,


How good/fast/accurate is the fence adjustment?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

IMO the best lightweight portable saw is the older Makita model 2708.

One man can carry it up a flight of stairs. It has a built in for a router. I use this all the time. Mine is some 20yrs old and still going strong. No way would I trade it for any of the new saws out there.

They do become available from time to time on Kijiji or similar sites. For my 2 cents if you come across one buy it, you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Bosch gts1031 ftw


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

think unisaw fence with adjustments, it is really quick to set up i have a tape on the table, it is about 2' long also and it has a 4' outfeed table.

i use my router in one end and the fence also serves that purpose also,mine is 20 years old and other than fading paint like new, but it is a work horse. 

put it this way i built my shop 2 years ago and never got my delta t/s out of storage, i just pulled my rosseau out of my van cause it was easier lol anything you seen me build was done with it,if that helps.

oh and ripping plywood is a one man job also but for dead accuracy i still like to rip with my c/s to manageble sizes imo you still have to be smarter than the tool you are useing hahaha


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

im still definitely interested in the getting the little bosch, but still have yet to see one here in town.. were normally 6 months behind getting new stuff


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CO762 said:


> Then that's what you should do. If I'm helping out/working for someone else and I don't like his tools, I bring my own also. An often overlooked bennie of this is one can use a lot of different brands of tools.
> 
> I like being able to dado/groove w/o changing blades, but to each his own.


:blink: Dadoing without a Dado stack is just as easy to do on the Bosch as the Dewalt....Just move the fence 1/8 or 3/32 of an inch. The Dewalt is not Horriable, but I just can't get into it. I came home yesterday and used the 4100 and just felt more comfortable with it. Plus I like I don't have that flippy thing in the way on the fence for when I need to attach jigs and what not. I feel the Bosch was developed with woodworkers in mind, not just basic job site carpentry of ripping one by and sheet goods. Large Strong fence, locks down square, slots milled into the sides and top to accept fastners for jigs, slides easy, Dado stack, etc etc.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> :blink: Dadoing without a Dado stack is just as easy to do on the Bosch as the Dewalt


I didn't know that. My experience is the dw's r/p is very fast to move around, back and forth and lock in, and other systems aren't by varying degrees due to their design. Some folks have had problems w/the dw, some w/the bosch. This is a great reason to not buy such tools over the internet--returns can be a problem. 



> Plus I like I don't have that flippy thing in the way on the fence for when I need to attach jigs and what not.


I agree with you there. I don't know what that's there for as I've never used it, but when I stick the fence back on, it let's me know which way to put it on, so maybe it's that? 



> I feel the Bosch was developed with woodworkers in mind, not just basic job site carpentry of ripping one by and sheet goods.


And that's the choice: jobsite v. shop/woodworkers. And that's the reason I use a compact. Woodworkers are a different creature, thus have different requirements and usually a shop or garage or are single, thus have a basement shop or the like.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

CO762 said:


> I agree with you there. I don't know what that's there for as I've never used it, but when I stick the fence back on, it let's me know which way to put it on, so maybe it's that?


You flip it over when you are doing a rip where the fence isnt on the table. It acts as the table when it is out that far.:thumbup:


----------

